# Mooloolah River? Sunshine Coast generally?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This is most likely not going to happen this year but on the off chance I get to wet the kayak on the sunshine coast in the next few weeks, where is there "safe" access to outside?

I have family at both Mooloolbah and Maroochydore so either place is an option. Are there any area's worth targetting offshore from either place? I don't want to know your secret spots, just wondering whether it's worth heading out from any whee along that stretch of coast. Getting out via the Maroochy River looked a bit treacherous last time I was there, is the Maroochy any better?

What's the go with fishing around Sunshine Plaza? I've seen kayakers going along there while I've been shopping and have thought how cool it would be to actually be fishing around there. Is it allowed?

I'm just curious as to what my options are either offshore (are there reefs?) or estuary (if offshore is risky), any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Solman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey mate.
Maroochy bar is really messy most of the time - easier to launch off the beach at Cotton Tree. However, launch from up near the spit in Mooloolaba - it's flat as a tack. 
Couple options here (although I've never fished either)
Old Woman Island off Mudjimba (bout a 7k paddle from Mooloolaba, but the bay in Mooloolaba fills up with pelagics at the right time of year... should be very soon)
The Gneerings (I'm not actually sure where it is but I've heard its not far!) Quick google search came up with: 26 38.750S 153 09.500E for the coords.

I'm moving to Mudjimba on Saturday and hoping to fish Old Woman Island very shortly after that... will let you know how it goes.

Oh and I know nothing about fishing the Plaza, sorry!

Sol


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

As Solman says launch from the very end of the spit at Mooloolaba and tuck in beside the northern wall of the mooloolah river mouth and your straight out into the bay which should be teeming with pelagics any day now. You can also head out around the front of point cartright from here too with lots of rubble patches and bits of just reef in front of the headland. There are guys that also launch from the open beach a bit further south around wurtulla and fish the raper shoals which are not far offshore too.

As for sunshine plaza, I think it is one of those places where it is allowed until you get caught and told to bugger off, probably depends on which guard is on duty on the day.

If you get the chance zip up to Noosa for a day and fish with the noosa yakkers. They launch and return early so it keeps your day free. They are going to be out most days this week with all this nice weather. Launch spot is the middle groyne of Noosa Main Beach access via the carpark on the right off Claude Batten Drive at the far end of Hastings Street. Flick Sunshiner a PM if you intend to head up there, he is always keen to host newcomers and show them his playground, if you're lucky enough to get a good fish, he'll be keen to get your photo and it could end up in a national magazine.

Kev


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I've fished under the plaza but I tend o choose public holidays to do it. Kids seem to have great fun throwing the life rings they have scattered around the plaza into the water and it one hits you it wouldn't be much fun. There are bream underneath, I'd use chips or bread as bait if you want to match the hatch . Plenty of other stuff too...


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi BB

Big Kev is right. If you can make it up to Noosa and the weather's right, we'll look after you. Our usual fishing spots are around 3-4 km from the beach and a typical trip involves at least a 10km paddle/pedal in offshore conditions.

It can be quiet but it can be sensational. As Big Kev said, PM me if you reckon you can do it. Weather is the main factor so don't assume we can go any day. And it is an early start. Today we launched from 0400.

Kev (little one)


----------

